# Alfie Video



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

My husband just loves working with Alfie. When anyone comes to the house you'll always hear him say, "Have you seen what Alfie can do?" He's pretty proud of him. So here's a video of my husband Steve with Alfie. Excuse the noise of my camera when zooming in and out.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So cute!! Alfie is a smart boy. And your husband is so good with him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

That is just adorable!!


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Alfie is doing great!!! Did Steve teach him the tricks?


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Joy said:


> Alfie is doing great!!! Did Steve teach him the tricks?


Hi Joy..Yes, Steve taught Alfie the tricks. Now if he could teach him to leave socks and tissues alone!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow wow wow. Fabulous!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure looks like Alfie and your DH are ready for Agility!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Sure looks like Alfie and your DH are ready for Agility!


Ha, that is exactly what I am thinking. Alfie has excellent hind end awareness and a great bond with your husband. I think they would be a very successful agility team. What a handsome pair, you are a lucky girl.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you so much! Steve had been taking Alfie to training classes but decided to take the summer of as he (Steve) had been so busy. But they are starting back at it next month. It's quite comical to see Alfie when he knows he's going to his classes, he gets so excited! It's nice to know you both think he may be ready for agility since this is what my husband would eventually like to do with Alfie. Thanks!


----------

